# Ed Young brother of Cliff Young (Caedmon's Call): What!!!



## thistle93 (Nov 2, 2012)

I recently learned that megachurch "pastor" Ed Young is brother of Cliff Young (Caedmon's Call). This shocked me because Ed Young is adamantly anti-reformed (in fact just recently he had a diatribe about it) and I believe Caedmon's Call is reformed (at least their lyrics would lead me to think so and I know at least Derek Webb is). I know that family members can disagree on issue and many families have both those who are reformed and none reformed. It just seems that these two individuals are so different. Probably have had some heated discussions over Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners. Anyone know much about them? 

By the way, I am also confused (and could be wrong about this) with Derek Webb who seems solidly reformed but seems to not take a stance on issues like homosexuality (and seems to border on accepting it as not sinful) and recommends liberal Christian authors like Tony Campolo. 

On one last note, any Reformed bands you recommend? 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## ReformedFordham (Nov 2, 2012)

As far as music goes
Reformed as I can tell, beautiful eulogy (hip hop) is one of my favorites.
What kind of music are you looking for exactly? I’m real big on music, especially if it can be Christian (reformed or not) and good. (Not to offend)


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> I recently learned that megachurch "pastor" Ed Young is brother of Cliff Young


I can be helpful sometimes to specify which "Baptist Megachurch Pastor Ed Young" you are referring to.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 2, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> I recently learned that megachurch "pastor" Ed Young is brother of Cliff Young (Caedmon's Call). This shocked me because Ed Young is adamantly anti-reformed (in fact just recently he had a diatribe about it) and I believe Caedmon's Call is reformed (at least their lyrics would lead me to think so and I know at least Derek Webb is). I know that family members can disagree on issue and many families have both those who are reformed and none reformed. It just seems that these two individuals are so different. Probably have had some heated discussions over Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners. Anyone know much about them?
> 
> By the way, I am also confused (and could be wrong about this) with Derek Webb who seems solidly reformed but seems to not take a stance on issues like homosexuality (and seems to border on accepting it as not sinful) and recommends liberal Christian authors like Tony Campolo.
> 
> ...



Not sure if expressly Reformed, but this song of theirs most definitely is:

Tourniquet - Vanishing Lessons - Sola Christus

Lyrics



> Not inclined to come to Him Inability within Inward call achieves His end Sovereignly commenced



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGXczcAvGKw" target="_blank">[video=youtube;UGXczcAvGKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGXczcAvGKw[/video]

O.C. Supertones is also supposed to be reformed.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 2, 2012)

Ed Young is neither Calvinist nor Arminian because he does not care about theology, only his own ego. His rant against Calvinism was motivated not by doctrine, but by the fact that Calvinism gives all credit to God thus stealing the glory from the "preacher."


----------

